# More CWD in North Dakota



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Another Deer from 3F2 Tests Positive for CWD

A mule deer taken in November during the deer gun season from unit 3F2 is the second deer in North Dakota to test positive for chronic wasting disease. The first was a mule deer taken during the hunting season in 2009, also from unit 3F2.

Dr. Dan Grove, North Dakota Game and Fish Department wildlife veterinarian, said a hunter shot a doe in western Grant County and submitted the head for testing as part of the hunter-harvested surveillance program.

"As a collaborative effort with South Dakota Game, Fish and Parks, and the Standing Rock Sioux Tribe Game and Fish Department, a total of 633 samples were collected from unit 3F2 this fall, and all but one tested negative for CWD," Grove said. "Although we hoped the one positive from 2009 was an isolated incident, it was not unexpected that another one surfaced."

The two deer testing positive for CWD were taken 10 miles from each other, which Grove said is not surprising because of the same general area.

"Hunter cooperation was tremendous," Grove said. "We can't thank them enough, and we look forward to their continued support with this important issue in the future."

The hunter-harvested surveillance program annually collects samples taken from hunter-harvested deer in specific regions of the state. In addition to unit 3F2, samples during the 2010 deer gun season were collected from units in the eastern third of the state. The entire state has already been sampled twice.

"Michigan State University will be testing approximately 3,600 samples over the next several weeks from deer taken in the eastern third of the state," Grove said. "Those results should be available by spring."

In addition to hunter-harvested deer, the Game and Fish Department has a targeted surveillance program that is an ongoing, year-round effort that tests animals found dead or sick.

Since the department's sampling efforts began in 2002, more than 16,000 deer, elk and moose have tested negative for CWD.

CWD affects the nervous system of members of the deer family and is always fatal. Scientists have found no evidence that CWD can be transmitted naturally to humans or livestock.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

With a few more they should be able to identify a corridor. I wonder where the next closest infection is that has been identified?



> SD GFP | Wildlife | Diseases | Chronic Wasting DiseaseIn South Dakota, CWD was discovered in seven private, captive elk herds ...
> gfp.sd.gov/wildlife/diseases/chronic-wasting-disease/cwd-facts.aspx





> Apr 6, 2004 ... In 2001, CWD in a free-ranging deer was identified in the southwestern part of South Dakota along the Nebraska border close to an area where ...
> Geographic Distribution of ... - References - Table 1 - Table 2www.cdc.gov/ncidod/eid/vol10no6/03-1082.htm





> CWD also has been found in farmed elk or deer herds in Colorado, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, Montana, Minnesota, Wisconsin and Canadian ...
> gf.nd.gov/hunting/cwd-q-and-a.html





> Canadian cases has been under study, and South Dakota appears to be the likely source of CWD in Saskatchewan; it also appears that CWD was imported into ...
> www.wildlife.state.nm.us/.../disease/cw ... cument.pdf





> The IR's report on Montana state government action over the last decade (Dec. 30, 2009) mentioned among other things the passage of the game farm initiative in 2000. In that article, passage of the initiative was related to one of its purposes - preventing the spread of chronic wasting disease in wild ungulate populations. The IR story reported that CWD "has been found in every Rocky Mountain state except Montana."
> To the contrary, sampling and testing of elk on a Philipsburg game farm in 1999 and 2000 confirmed the presence of chronic wasting disease in Montana. Since it is also well documented that game farm elk sometimes escape into the wild population in Montana and elsewhere, the confirmed presence of CWD on a Montana game farm underscores both the need for the game farm initiative, and the wisdom of the voters in passing it.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

plainsman, it apparently is the case that you can not teach an old dog new tricks. From your posts you are making the asumption as to where this possibly originated. Answer these two questions.

1.Why are there regulations prohibiting the importation of carcasses with brain stems or spinal columns intact? 
2. Could this have happened any time in say the last ten years in this area?

You have proven by your own admission you have not kept up with the science behind these disease issues, yet you are quick to use them to further your agenda. You even beat Dick to the punch on this one :wink: One begins to wonder how eagerly you are awaiting confirmation of even more instances. :roll:

If anyone believes the people behind this HF issue are going away even after the public had their say, I have some productive farmland in southern Florida to sell you. 

Just wait until they accomplish this agenda and move on to the next one


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> 1.Why are there regulations prohibiting the importation of carcasses with brain stems or spinal columns intact?
> 2. Could this have happened any time in say the last ten years in this area?


What happened to the other six questions?


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Since it was impossible to get any of your group to answer 8 simple questions I thought I would limit it to two. Even that appears to be two too many. You wouldn't care to try answering them would you?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> your group


My group? Here we go again.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> 1.Why are there regulations prohibiting the importation of carcasses with brain stems or spinal columns intact?
> 2. Could this have happened any time in say the last ten years in this area?


1. Because way to much is unknown about Prion based diseases. I have not heard of any documented cases where transfer from spinal cord/brain stem to a wild or farmed animal has taken place. could happen but it is a stretch. I'm speculating that it is to protect the hunter as well as some sportsmen use everything but the teeth when processing their critters.

2. Yes it could have happened but again it is a stretch to connect the dots of carcass to live animal transfer.

OTHER QUESTIONS OFTEN ASKED BY HUNTERS

Why shouldn't I eat certain parts of my deer and elk?

While research has shown that prions may be present in a wide variety of tissues and body fluids, including blood and muscle, they are most prevalent in the brain, eyes, spinal cord, lymph nodes, tonsils and spleen. Thus, it is recommended that hunters bone out harvested cervids in the field, and take extra precautions when handling organs where prions are most likely to accumulate (A complete list of current hunter recommendations is available here).

There is currently no evidence that CWD is transmissible to humans. However, public health officials recommend that human exposure to the CWD agent be avoided as they continue to research the disease. Accordingly, hunters are advised not to eat meat from animals known to be infected with CWD. If you wish to have your animal tested for CWD, contact the local wildlife agency for information regarding appropriate procedures and submission locations. Remember, while disease testing is an important tool for detecting CWD, it is not a food safety test.

How can I reduce the possibility of spreading CWD contaminated tissue when butchering my game?

Prions are most concentrated in the brain, spinal cord, lymph glands, tonsils, eyes and spleen. To minimize the risk of exposure to potentially contaminated tissues, wear latex or rubber gloves when handling your game animal and bone out all meat. Avoid sawing through bone where possible (particularly the spinal column), and do not cut through edible portions of meat with a blade used to cut bone. Additionally, remove as much fatty tissue as possible. Many lymph glands are located in fat deposits under the skin and between muscle layers.

How should I clean my knives, saws and other butchering equipment? What destroys prions?

Prions are very resistant to disinfection. The best recommendation for hunters wishing to disinfect home butchering equipment is to clean all surfaces with a 50/50 solution of chlorine bleach and water.

I usually take my deer or elk to a commercial processor. What should I request of them?

Commercial operators should completely bone out the animal and keep the meat separate from other processed game. Lymph glands should be removed prior to grinding the meat.

I want to keep the antlers from my deer and elk? What should I do?

If you remove the skull cap with antlers attached, the saw should be cleaned and disinfected with a 50/50 solution of chlorine bleach and water. This saw should not be used to cut through any edible portions of meat on the carcass. If you keep the entire skull (for a European mount), you should insure all flesh and soft tissue, including brain matter, is removed. Wear rubber or latex gloves while doing this, and clean the skull by soaking it in a 50/50 solution of chlorine bleach and water. If you wish to transport the entire skull or anything more than a cleaned skull cap out of a CWD positive area, contact your local state wildlife agency to determine if carcass transportation regulations apply to your area or state. An interactive North American map summarizing state and provincial carcass transportation regulations can be found here.

I usually dump my deer and elk bones in a pasture. Can other deer or elk get CWD from the bones?

Little is known about how infected cervid parts may or may not contaminate the environment. Researchers have discovered, however, that prions readily adhere to various soil elements and remain infectious for many years. Therefore, it is recommended that bones and other carcass parts be double bagged in strong garbage bags and disposed of at a landfill with an approved dead animal disposal area.

Can I get my deer or elk tested for CWD?

In general, yes. Most states conduct surveillance for CWD through a network of 26 certified laboratories. If you are hunting in an area where surveillance is occurring, you may be required to submit your harvested animal for testing. If you are not, but still wish to have your animal tested for CWD, contact the local wildlife agency for the appropriate procedures and submission location. Remember, such
testing is an important tool for detecting CWD, but it is not a food safety test.

What should I do if I see a deer or elk that shows symptoms of CWD?

Many diseases and health conditions can cause emaciation or neurological damage in wild cervids. Unless your state wildlife agency or other appropriate authority has issued specific instructions or
regulations, you should accurately document the location of the animal and immediately contact the nearest officer or employee of the state wildlife agency. Do not attempt to contact, disturb, kill or remove the animal.

If you have specific questions regarding the status of CWD in the area you are planning to hunt, you should contact the state wildlife agency. The CWD Links section of this website may provide you with access to the information you are seeking.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Isn't it okay to worry about a potentially devasting disease without implicating HFH? Can anyone ever have a discussion about CWD without a conspiracy theory tied to it?


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

swift said:


> Isn't it okay to worry about a potentially devasting disease without implicating HFH? Can anyone ever have a discussion about CWD without a conspiracy theory tied to it?


Nope!


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

swift said:


> Isn't it okay to worry about a potentially devasting disease without implicating HFH? Can anyone ever have a discussion about CWD without a conspiracy theory tied to it?


Swift, I agree with you 100%!!!! The problem is that does not further the HF agenda. One almost gets the impression they are eagerly awaiting more confirmations of CWD cases here in ND.

quote[I usually dump my deer and elk bones in a pasture. Can other deer or elk get CWD from the bones?

Little is known about how infected cervid parts may or may not contaminate the environment. Researchers have discovered, however, that prions readily adhere to various soil elements and remain infectious for many years. Therefore, it is recommended that bones and other carcass parts be double bagged in strong garbage bags and disposed of at a landfill with an approved dead animal disposal area.]end quote

Bob thanks for answering the questions, two of the answers to the "questions" you posted are connected to the possible contamination and transfer of this disease by carcass remanants. Why is it only a "stretch to connect the dots" to the possiblity that this could be a source of transfer in this case to the point you are apparently dismissing it.I guess it does not further the HF asgenda.

Plainsman if you do not want to be included in that "group" try refraining from doing what they do. Which is further the HF agenda.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Gabe 
it is a stretch to prove CWD is transfered in the wild and in the alternative livestock arena without first knowing the origin of the infection (Prion) and genetically mapping it back or forward. Some research shows saliva and fecal matter are transfer vehicles and recently a study has shown in lab rat deer that it can be passed through the plecenta. So yes it is possible but you will need to find the pile of infected bones out on the prairie, look for viable material to test, collect samples and trace it back or forward to a current infection...

I think a stretch is appropriate language to ues.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob Kellam said:


> Gabe
> it is a stretch to prove CWD is transfered in the wild and in the alternative livestock arena without first knowing the origin of the infection (Prion) and genetically mapping it back or forward.
> I think a stretch is appropriate language to ues.


Bob, So then would you consider the assumption without this genetic mapping trying to link it to a HF facility to be a stretch as well?

Bob I fully understand the difficulties if not the impossible nature to 100% determine where the infection originated from. I will readily admit I have NO clue of the origin of these infections, I beleive the G&F admitted that as well in the first deer. It would surprise me to know that people like Dick, plainsman ect... have some scientific in to be able to insinuate the source as well. Yet it is consisitently being done on this site. So answer this one question, why do you suppose they are doing this?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

> Bob, So then would you consider the assumption without this genetic mapping trying to link it to a HF facility to be a stretch as well?


Yes, There is no proof of any game farm spreading CWD to the wild and none proving wild transmission to any game farm. certain factors lean toward the probability that a game farm has a higher risk factor but that is not absolute proof. It was first detected in captive deer there is no proof of the actual origin of CWD.



> So answer this one question, why do you suppose they are doing this?


You will have to ask them


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Bob, that's my whole point, NO ONE not me, dick, plainsman ect.... knows where these deer contracted this disease. We do not even know if as you suggest there is a higher probablity of one factor over another. And to make assumptions there is, ........ well I think we all know why it is being done. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I didn't say I knew where the disease was coming from. That's why I said if more show up we should be able to identify a corridor where that disease came from. In other words we will find a wild group infected, or a high fence with infected deer. Who knows which. Not me. 
If there is no high fence operation within 50 miles and they find a wild group 30 miles away that is infected I would have a tendency to think it came from that wild group. If there are no wild animals with it within 100 miles, but they find a captive herd ten miles away that is infected I would have a tendency to believe it came from there. However, even then I would not be sure, but I would have a place to start looking.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

plainsman, if that is indeed the case why the following comments in your initial post? Particularily the last comment? By now everyone knows your position on HF and there really is no mystery why you and Dick post what you do on the subject.



Plainsman said:


> With a few more they should be able to identify a corridor. I wonder where the next closest infection is that has been identified?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I knew you were going to ask that. I simply googled CWD South Dakota, and CWD Montana. Then I picked from the top ten. I know your next post will ask why I picked the ones I did, so let me save you the time. I picked those that talked about SD when I googled SD that didn't also include Alberta, Saskatchewan, Colorado etc. I wanted to look at SD only and MT only. You call that an insinuation because you don't want to hear what I have to say you simply want to sway others. Your not trying to learn, your trying to defeat.

You evidently only see the things you want to disagree with and things like the following mean nothing to you.


> CWD in a free-ranging deer was identified


You have an agenda gst, and it's not the disease. Your agenda is profit for those who graze and ranch and nothing else. You misinterpreted my post, and it's not accidental. Your not here to benefit hunters, second amendment, the habitat or any of that, your here to protect your profits, even if it destroys those things we hunters hold dear. We are not stupid.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> You have an agenda gst, and it's not the disease. Your agenda is profit for those who graze and ranch and nothing else. You misinterpreted my post, and it's not accidental. Your not here to benefit hunters, second amendment, the habitat or any of that, your here to protect your profits, even if it destroys those things we hunters hold dear. We are not stupid.


Glad to see without ever personally meeting me you have this all figured out! However it does seem in conversations we had regarding grazing and conservation prior to my taking a stance against things you support such as HFH bans, you had a different veiw. I beleive you even offered me advise in dealing with those only concerned with the "fuzzy animals" in regards to grazing issues :wink: Perhaps you simply don't recall those conversations.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes I remember some things about those conversations, but normally after you jolt my memory.

Yes, I am a conservationist, not a bunny hugging preservationist. I believe grazing is a useful management tool. Some years habitat needs moderate grazing, some years it needs light grazing, and some, but seldom it needs short term heavy grazing. Grass is stimulated by grazing, and I think the cattle manure on the pasture is part of the rhizosphere development.

gst, it's a shame if I misjudge you, but it appears to me you only get involved with issues directly related to grazing, landowner rights, and high fence. Hence my opinion is affected by that. I can only come to an opinion with the available evidence. I must admit that what we say here and what we say in PM's appears different. Perhaps you find the same of what I say, but you bet I would help ranchers deal with the animal rights groups.

Speaking of the animal rights groups when you link all those involved with fair chase as linked to HSUS and I know better the result is distrust. It also destroys credibility for me and the road to trusting what you tell me could be a long one. Not a good situation. When debating no matter how hard we want to win we must stick to the truth. Some of that truth I plead ignorance to, but the people I know that were involved with fair chase dislike HSUS as much as any of us on this site. Anyone trying to link me to an animal rights group offends me. I dislike them beyond the words I would print on this site.


----------



## gst (Jan 24, 2009)

Plainsman I am only going to say this once. In the debates over HFH I stated many times the sponsors were following the playbook from HSUS that those of us in animal ag have seen many times. Outside of a somewhat joking remarck about Kaseman spending to much time in California and possibly picking up some ideologies from the left coast I don;t recall claiming the sponsors were HSUS members or supporters. I have no doubt the HF sponsors are hunters who dislike HSUS, but they were willing to overlook that dislike and what HSUS is and open the door with an agenda they were told from the very beginning would invite HSUS into this state. If you want I can go back and dig up posts stating that very thing from way back when. I even laid a steak dinner bet on it that unfortunately no one took.  Ultimately not heeding this fact, was the final nail in the coffin when HSUS indeed came into the state and ran those ads.

As to what I post on these sites it is what interests me. I have good friends that if I have a reloading question I can ask. If I have a question about calling ducks I have another good friend I can ask. Ect.... I have said many times I often post on these topics to provide a point of veiw not often given on a hunting site by hunters that may have some relevance. I try to remain courteous, factual and debate the issue not the person while trying to maintain a perspective on things from a big picture veiwpoint. Some times that does not conicide with what others on here think. If that makes me an enemy to hunters and not a sportsman in your eyes or others, so be it. I am very comfortable in my commitment to conservation, my industry, my community, my sport, my friends and most of all my family.

So here is once again wishing all a joyous Christmas and please keep those keeping us free and safe in your prayers and thoughts as they serve our country away from family this holiday. God bless.


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Gabe,

You have many questions. Unfortunately, they are not questions provided to answer any specific question, they are intended to confuse an issue that you do not agree with. As such, your questions are worthless - as you and I both know. Again, as both you and I know, you will add an additional list of questions to confound this issue - have at it!

Jim


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That's why the "ignore button" is such a great feature.  Wish it worked on insect pests too.


----------

